# ESSENTIAL JKD VIDEO SERIES!



## themodernfighter (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi everyone,

We have put together a video series on youtube that you can check out in the link below.

The top video in the playlist is the most basic one, and we build up on those techniques and add to them with each video. We cover A LOT of trapping and we are adding videos each and everyday. We will also be adding JKD grappling and kicking soon.






Enjoy and tell me what you think!

Best regards,
Nick


----------



## crazydiamond (Aug 21, 2016)

Is this JKD Concepts (Inosanto) and we are looking at Kali Guntings - inside variation?


----------



## themodernfighter (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi crazydiamond, we are just doing a split entry with a backfist. In the slow motion part you can see that we are not hitting the bicep when we are going for the backfist 

This is just one video out of many  And we are working on Kali/JKD/Wing Chun Lat Sao Video Series with a huge amount of variations, in that series we will be including many things from Kali, WC and JKD.


----------

